# 3M Pads



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm looking at adding 3M pads to my collection of Menz and CG Hex Logic pads. Does anyone have experience of all 3 pads? Or at very least, 3M and Menz?

If so, how would you rate the 3M pads next to the Menz pads (or hex logic)

IE, a 3M Blue Pad = Menz Yellow Pad/Hex Logic Green Pad

(they're examples, and probably way off lol)

TIA

Mat


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

3m is all i use tbh  cant fault them at all

used all of the menz at one point, as wasnt impressed witht hem at all. got sold after 1 use :lol:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

3m is way better than menzerna pads, menzerna's are very hard, 3m's pads are soft, works well on all paints, easy to work with. 

3m against hexlogic? I think i would prefer hexlogic pads but both are VERY good pads.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree with Ian totally, the 3M stuff is a pleasure to use.

The pads don't explode either


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah... Reason I'm thinking, is that S3-DAVE has helped me on last couple of details. He has 3M and Menz pads, I have Menz and Hex Logic, and to ensure consistency, we always use Menz. I've seen the blue 3M, but that's it.....

I love the Menz compound pad, great cutting ability, but has the life expectancy of a chocolate fireguard! That's the biggest downside to the Menz pad range


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Tried and have all the Menz pads....

Only use the 3m and Hex pads now and only get the Menz pads out if I need something really tough but so far the 3m or Hex cutting pads have done the trick nicely.

HTH


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

3m pads are probably the best in my collection, so easy to work with, even the polishing pads are soft.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

3M are my fav pads, ive long used them and loved and never understood those who dont like em


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

since starting machine polishing, 3m pads are the only ones i have used as they are so easy to use and a joy to work with, i do need to try the hex logic ones though.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ok, so seems like we have a few 3M lovers

could anyone do a "rating" system for them..... Had a look on Carters Consumables, but they only sell the black ones, or a starter kit!

If someone colour list them in order of stregth, and if possible, their menz/cg equivalent, that would be great

Also, where do you guys buy them from?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got mine from Auto Perfection, but most of the resellers have them (CYC, Elite, I4D)

http://www.autoperfection.com/shop/3M-All-3-Polishing-Pads-Kit-150mm.html


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i tend to buy mine from matt at 14detailing.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought mine from i4detailing and the yellow polishing pads were almost half the price of Meguiars pads.

they don't have many colors to sort. Green, yellow, blue and black in order of aggrasiveness. May match to orange-red range in cg hexlogic.


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been looking for 3M pads for awhile... all I've come accross were Lake Country pads (which I use), but I'm looking to step it up. Where can I find them (online, and will ship to USA), and I've seen the the 5" backing plate thru Autogeek.net... do they make a smaller, 3" backing plate? Just looking for info.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

We test no end of different pads and we always end up coming back to 3M.

They colour code the pads with the polishes for ease of use...

Fast Cut Plus is the most aggressive and has a green bottle top so you use it with the green compound pad

Extra Fine is the medium polish and has a yellow bottle top so you use it with the yellow polishind pad

Ultrafina is the finishing product and has a blue bottle top that you use with the blue finishing pads

Hope this helps

Taryn and Jim :thumb:


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

For the folks who like 3M, I had a word with 3MSelect about offering an all-in-one type of package (They already sell all the compounds and pads etc, but separate) and they've come up with this:


http://imgur.com/F1XjH

 ... not live yet, but I thought some of you here would appreciate it


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Menz are firm, my polishing pad has started crumbling at the edges. They can be a pain when machining curvy stuff using the DA which kept stalling. :buffer:

I like the sonus SFX pads which are quite similar is design to the Gloss-it pads.

I recently received 3M III spot pads, all three, and was shocked at how soft and 'spongy' they are :doublesho The compounding one is fairly firm but the weight of the rotary tends to squish 'em quite flat!!

I'll probably still invest in a set of the normal sized ones based on their popularity ... more money


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

3MSelect have just let me know their 3m pad/compound package has gone live. http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1998-3m...ish-kit-50873-including-free-storage-box.aspx ... bit of a cost, but from the reviews many have given the 3M stuff, could well be worth it


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

DGK said:


> 3MSelect have just let me know their 3m pad/compound package has gone live. http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1998-3m...ish-kit-50873-including-free-storage-box.aspx ... bit of a cost, but from the reviews many have given the 3M stuff, could well be worth it


Noo... Why do they have to go and make another awesome package when I'd just topped up my 3M stuff  :wall: :lol:

Thanks for the heads up tho DGK!


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

tim said:


> Noo... Why do they have to go and make another awesome package when I'd just topped up my 3M stuff  :wall: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the heads up tho DGK!


Haha, because detailing is a giant vacuum on the wallet  I'm yet to delve into use of my DA, however after the praise most have given the 3M pads, I'll hopefully be investing in that pack some point in the future


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

all i use is the 3m pads, and to be honest i cant complain at all


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Can someone say something about the difference between the Blue en Black pads of 3M. Both are finishing pads and most sellers are only selling the blue ones... Is the black extra soft for soft paints or intended for glazing and waxing?

I'm also a 3M-pad fan I must say... Easy to control, ideal size, soft to follow any bodywork. Coupled to the 3M backing plate and you can't go wrong :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive got both, GazW suggested 3M for the rotary as the Menzerna dont hold up as well.

3M Green Pad (Compounding) = Menzerna Yellow Pad SFX-1
3M Yellow Pad (Polishing) = Menzerna White Pad SFX-2
3M Blue Pad (Finishing) = Menzerna Red or (Orange-ish) Pad SFX-3

It would be lovely to have the time to compare the 2 ranges side by side.... but never got around to it.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim_S said:


> Can someone say something about the difference between the Blue en Black pads of 3M. Both are finishing pads and most sellers are only selling the blue ones... Is the black extra soft for soft paints or intended for glazing and waxing?
> 
> I'm also a 3M-pad fan I must say... Easy to control, ideal size, soft to follow any bodywork. Coupled to the 3M backing plate and you can't go wrong :thumb:


Hi Jim,

To be honest, the blue and black pads are pretty much the same from our experience of using them both.

Generally most sellers are only selling the blue ones because they're part of the 3M Perfect-It III colour coded system and there really isn't any need to sell the black one as well.

Hope this helps

Taryn and Jim


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

this pdf should help explain the 3m pads 

Linky

Use password *dw* to view it.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Scott, just FYI

That is a different 'Black Pad' than what is being discussed here. The rest if great though, and you get a hard copy of the above if you purchased a 3M Trolley


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Another good vote for 3m and I can't rate them highly enough.

So simple to use and they do the job with less mess and hassle than most polishes imo.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

tim said:


> Scott, just FYI
> 
> That is a different 'Black Pad' than what is being discussed here. The rest if great though, and you get a hard copy of the above if you purchased a 3M Trolley


sorry i never actually read the whole thread.

I was told the blue pads replaced the black ones with the new colour code system. (maybe they still sell black ones, im not sure)

Ive got both and would say the are really similar if not the same.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Ive got both, GazW suggested 3M for the rotary as the Menzerna dont hold up as well.
> 
> 3M Green Pad (Compounding) = Menzerna Yellow Pad SFX-1
> 3M Yellow Pad (Polishing) = Menzerna White Pad SFX-2
> ...


3M Green = Menzerna white 
3M Yellow = Menzerna orange
3M blue = Menzerna yellow


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Porta said:


> 3M Green = Menzerna white
> 3M Yellow = Menzerna orange
> 3M blue = Menzerna yellow


Not the SFX rang of pads its not.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

PaulN said:


> 3M Green Pad (Compounding) = Menzerna Yellow Pad SFX-1
> 3M Yellow Pad (Polishing) = Menzerna White Pad SFX-2
> 3M Blue Pad (Finishing) = Menzerna Red or (Orange-ish) Pad SFX-3





Porta said:


> 3M Green = Menzerna white
> 3M Yellow = Menzerna orange
> 3M blue = Menzerna yellow


Cheers for that lads.....

PaulN. Think you got the Menz Yellow and White pad the wrong way around in your list. The white was in the compound pad and yellow is polishing

Thanks again lads


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Id say in comparison to 3M it would be more: 

3M Green = Menzerna orange
3M Yellow = Menzerna yellow
3M blue = n/a

The Menz white is definitely more aggresive than the 3M green.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree with Tim, the Menz white pad has to be one of the most aggressive foam pads out there, certainly more so than the green 3M.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

After seeing Daves Green 3M pad the other day, it certainly doesn't feel as firm as the Menz, yet he still got good correction. 

As much as I love the Menz pads, I'm fed up with them disintigrating (sp) and giving loads of dust off everywher!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You have to bare in mind that it was designed to work with FCP, which is VERY abrasive, but as a combo they work VERY well together.

Agree on the Menz pads though - they are great, but they die too quickly


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

indeed. 2 or 3 uses of the compound pad, and they start to look like poop........

I have new menz compound pads, unopened. May give 3M pads a try before cracking the other menz ones out

May even try the 3M polish range. I know S3-DAVE uses Menz polish on 3M pads.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Have both Menz and 3m pads 

Used the 3m for the first time last night following the colour system well impressed with all of then FCP on green really good combo.. Blue n ultrfina se was just a joy.... 

Got the pad n polish kit plus backing plate via Autoperfection thanks guys best price too :thumb:

The menz orange pad just fell to bits but the yellow is fine an gives good results... 

Think the 3m are goin to be pad of choice from now on with either the 3m polish or menz depending on feel of paint...:buffer:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We've found the 3M pads to be of the most durable pads available (except for our coolfoams ), the Menzerna's close cell foam design does make them a little more brittle, especially where the spot pads are concerned. Never heard a bad word said about the 3M pads.

Alex


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Alex, will you be at Edition 38 this year?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> Alex, will you be at Edition 38 this year?


Never miss it!  :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Id say in comparison to 3M it would be more:
> 
> 3M Green = Menzerna orange
> 3M Yellow = Menzerna yellow
> ...


I did the comparison wich where most the like. I don't think that the Menzerna V20 pad (white compounding) is so aggresive, when it becomes wet it will become much less firmer.

The same is with the orange. I am never using the yellow to finish, I like a firmer pad like the other white pad from Menzerna, similar to Lake Country white.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Never miss it!  :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Any deals on a 3M pad and polish kit :thumb:

PM me if you dont wanna post publically


----------



## Mauro (Apr 5, 2010)

Does the 3M pads/3M polish work with a DA ??


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I would assume so^^


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Never heard a bad word said about the 3M pads.
> 
> Alex


Oh i have heard one person moaning about them.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yes they do... any pads will work with rotary/da


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> Any deals on a 3M pad and polish kit :thumb:
> 
> PM me if you dont wanna post publically


I'm sure we can sort something out for you, a show deal for cash moneys.. :thumb:

PM me with what you're looking for.

Alex


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Cheers for that lads.....
> 
> PaulN. Think you got the Menz Yellow and White pad the wrong way around in your list. The white was in the compound pad and yellow is polishing
> 
> Thanks again lads


Well maybe Tim can clear this all up then

http://http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/sonus-sfx-foam-pads/cat_13.html

It says the yellow pad is for scratch and swirls and the white for light swirls. The yellow even feels harder???

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Are 3M pads ok to use with the poorboys compounds and polish ?

If not which pads are the best to use with poorboys ?

I have a 1998 Black 306, i dont know what the hardness of the paint is.

Cheers.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

SurGie said:


> Are 3M pads ok to use with the poorboys compounds and polish ?
> 
> If not which pads are the best to use with poorboys ?
> 
> ...


Yes, they are okey to use with poorboys compounds. I would go for SSR 2 and yellow 3M pad as a start if the paint is swirly.


----------

